# Responsible Parti standard poodle breeder.



## KathyB (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a parti spoo that is a rehome. Love him. Love the temperament and the look. Are there responsible parti breeders out there? If so who? Is there an organized effort to get parti poodles accepted by AKC?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

You should talk to Gloria of Tintlet Poodles in NC Tintlet Poodles

Check out the MCPCA MCPCA - MCPCA


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Another vote for Tintlet. Currently you can register parti poodles with the AKC, they just can't be shown AKC.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Spirit poodles and Vintage Parti Poodles (same breeder but her solid and parti lines have different names). She is in Minnesota and Dash is from her parti line, although he's solid. She is striving to produce parti lines that have good conformation and sound temperaments. She has a female from Tintlet who is stunning and I'm sure will be incorporated into her breeding program, as well as one of Dash's sisters who was the only parti in his litter. She is gorgeous and hopefully will be able to add to her program as well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Also Jacknic Kennels has nice partis as well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

The breeder I got my poodles from is working on establishing a Parti line and there are others but Tinglet and Jacknic are among the first to come to mind if someone asks about Parti colors from reputable breeders. 

AKC allows them to be registered and they can compete in performance events but not conformation. 

UKC registers them as Multicolored poodles and they can and many do compete in conformation in UKC as well as the performance events. Quality among the multicolors varies widely but the best like the Jacknic and Tinglet dogs would be extremely competitive in an AKC ring if allowed to show there. 

UKC uses the term Multicolored as they recognize more then the parti colors under that banner. Sable, brindle, and phantoms (think black and tan) are also allowed. The one color you will not see in the UKC poodle ring is blue merle, it as well as any sign of blue in the eyes is an instant DQ in the breed ring. 

You have already been pointed towards the Multi-Colored Poodle Club of America (MCPCA)  and while not strictly Multi colored the VIP Poodle site has a lot of good information on it about health testing, etc. to look for in a reputable breeder.


----------

